# Savannah Puppies @ 2 weeks



## Kiowa (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's some pics of the Cadbury Puppies at 2 weeks old. They're growing like weeds. There's not so much a runt, but there's one girl that's twice the size of the rest. I'm still not sure what they're mixed with. Thank you again to everyone who offered advice. It was heeded and much appreciated! They got their 1st round of wormer this morning and handled it like champs. Eye's are cracking, but still not all the way open yet and they're making a lot of noise, I think just to hear themselves. Little personalities are already starting to show. There's two lovers that will squirm over just to be touched, three that could care less what's going on and one that hates to be handled already. Thanks again to everyone on this great forum! -Lori, Spud, Kai & puppies.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! So cute! They are doing great!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG they are wayyyyyy too cute


----------



## lola2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

awww how cute


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

sooo cute :wub:


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Too cute. Thanks for sharing pix!! Cant wait to see more as they continue to grow!!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Been waiting and waiting for pics!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awww they sure are adorable!


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

Their so cute!!!! Great pics!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Love them! :wub: So cute, and huge!!! It might just be the small pool, but they look huge for 2 weeks (to me) so I am thinking that with their coloring and upon first glace I though maybe mastiff x german shepherd... Just a guess. Glad they are doing so well!


----------



## raraujo (Jul 28, 2008)

Those pups are gorgeous. And what a doting mama. How lucky for Kai to have found her way to you, Lori.

The comment about the possibility of mastiff parentage got me wondering - What do people think about using the canine DNA testing to confirm (or refute) parentage in cases like this, where there is nothing known about the sire? Having no direct of experience with canine testing - and just a bit of familiarity with the technology in general, I'm a bit dubious of the existence of as many unique, breed-identifiable polymorpisms as some of these companies seem to claim.

Obviously, all puppies deserve a loving home, regardless of who daddy is. I'm sure from the thoughfulness of the previous thread that these guys will all go to such homes (maybe mine?). It's obvious that mom is purebred GSD - and her pups will undoubtedly inherit looks and brains from her. But - it might matter to some folks to know that they were growing up a 100+ lb version (if the dad were a mastiff) vs. a 40-lb one. 

So - do these tests work? And how do people feel about knowing vs the just letting the surprise/mystery infold?


----------

